# Okuma convector or daiwa sealine? trolling reels



## Juan More Fish (Apr 1, 2007)

What kind of trolling reel is a good for erie trolling for walleye.
I have okumas convector. Looking to get 2 daiwas to compare to my okumas and see which i perfer.
I have heard good things about bouth, but now its down to preference. wanna buy 2 and see which i like on the lake. Let me know what you think.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

i think your going to like the sealines myself. i have both and prefer the sealines over the convectors. but your talking more money. unless you find the sealines on ebay or someplace your talking around 100.00 bucks each. i just bought 2 same as new sg17lca,s off ebay. one i paid 55.00 including shipping. the other one i paid 65.00 for with shipping. they both look and feel like new. the convectors are only about 65.00 new plus shipping on ebay. this is just one opinion, im sure you,ll get more,LOL.
sherman


----------



## MadMac (May 2, 2005)

I can't speak for Erie fishing so the Okumas may hold up fine for that. I had two Convectors my first year of muskie fishing about 5 years ago and they didn't hold up well at all. One of them started locking up by the end of the first season and I had to pitch the other less than half way through the second. The Sealines are far superior hands down. I replaced my Convectors with them and haven't had a problem since. All three of my Sealines have been bought used from E-bay. If you choose to go with the Sealines there are some different models that can be a little confusing. I use the LCA's. I think the new models are LCX. Not sure of the difference but the LCX is a little more $. There is a Great Lakes model out there that is nowhere near the same. It may be fine for eye fishing on Erie though. I wouldn't pay more than $35 to $40 for one on E-bay. Then you also have the Accudepth models. They are cheaper and are not Sealines but would probably hold up fine Erie fishing. Understand, there is a huge difference in Erie and Muskie fishing so it depends on how versatile you want your reel to be. Your not going to be trolling 5 mph and get a snag or a big fish ripping line out on Erie.


----------



## catfish catchers (Apr 9, 2009)

We only use okuma magda pros, never ever had a problem. I prefer the smaller 20 size but we have more 40s though.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

MadMac said:


> I can't speak for Erie fishing so the Okumas may hold up fine for that. I had two Convectors my first year of muskie fishing about 5 years ago and they didn't hold up well at all. One of them started locking up by the end of the first season and I had to pitch the other less than half way through the second. The Sealines are far superior hands down. I replaced my Convectors with them and haven't had a problem since. All three of my Sealines have been bought used from E-bay. If you choose to go with the Sealines there are some different models that can be a little confusing. I use the LCA's. I think the new models are LCX. Not sure of the difference but the LCX is a little more $. There is a Great Lakes model out there that is nowhere near the same. It may be fine for eye fishing on Erie though. I wouldn't pay more than $35 to $40 for one on E-bay. Then you also have the Accudepth models. They are cheaper and are not Sealines but would probably hold up fine Erie fishing. Understand, there is a huge difference in Erie and Muskie fishing so it depends on how versatile you want your reel to be. Your not going to be trolling 5 mph and get a snag or a big fish ripping line out on Erie.


not sure when he bought his sealines off ebay. but i have bought 14 of the sg17lca reels over the last 1 1/2 years off ebay, and the cheapest one i got was 45.00. but most of them went from 50.00 to 60.00. but all the ones i bought were either like new or new. the accudepth plus isnt a bad reel but dont get the old accudepth only reels make sure they are the plus models. if you get the sealines good luck on getting them for the price he got his for. i would pay that price for a couple of the accudepth plus reels. or a couple more of the sealine sg17lca reels

whichever reel you choose to buy, when you put line on them if you use braid make sure to put a couple hundred feet of mono backing on them. i was having alot of problems with mine, come to find out the braided line was slipping on the spool. this can happen with any brand of line counter reels if they dont have pins to tie to.

i sent some in to tuna toms for repair, and thats what he found to be my problem. so he put pins in the spools, and that took care of my problems. the rest i have mono backing on them, but i am thinking about sending the rest in and having the pins put in all of them. good luck walleye fishing.
sherman


----------



## MadMac (May 2, 2005)

Sherman, I was referring to the Great Lakes model when I said $35 to $40 for them. The SG27LCA's I use I paid about $70 for like new condition. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

MadMac said:


> Sherman, I was referring to the Great Lakes model when I said $35 to $40 for them. The SG27LCA's I use I paid about $70 for like new condition. Sorry for the confusion.


hey madmac
i just thought you might have bought the sealines awhile back. sorry i missunderstood. sure hope i didnt offend you. were all just trying to help another fisherman.

and so far the accudepth plus reels im using are holding up reel good for walleye. and we get some nice fish on them on the central basin. i use the sealines on one side of the boat and accudepths on the other side. black reel on the port side silver reels on the starbord side. helps keep the right divers on the right side of the boat. 

and i also got a great buy on a set of the convectors when i was having all the trouble out of the daiwa,s. was going to replace the daiwa,s. but found out what was wrong and they all work great now. so i have the convectors for spares or running my boards.

i also got a tip on here to number the rods and the holders. so i have then numbered now, that helps get them in the right spot.


----------



## MadMac (May 2, 2005)

Not offended at all. Like you said we are just trying to help someone out.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

i have used both and will fight you for my convectors


----------



## nicklesman (Jun 29, 2006)

ezbite said:


> i have used both and will fight you for my convectors


Agreed ten fold

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Difference between the LCA and Accudepth Plus is the color of the casing, and the Accudepth has bushings instead of bearings, which the LCA has. The Accudepth Plus models are great reels for the money.

The LCX has a larger 'Power handle', carbon drag washers, corrosion resistant ball bearings, and an 'indexing' star drag. They're twice as much as the AD+, and about 40-$50 bucks more than the LCA, which, to me, is simply not worth it. You can put the carbon drag washers in either of the other reels for about $6 a reel.

Never owned an Okuma reel. I've owned the LCs and newer LCA's for years without a problem.


----------

